

Do you believe computers can be composers? Here's the improved computoser - bozho
http://computoser.com/?

======
rainmaking
This is actually quite decent elevator music.

For further development, I believe the randomness is quite clearly audible and
would have to become more purposeful, i.e. stochastically deterministic.

Perhaps machine learning could be used to fuzz out what people will respond
to. I believe some dude who did some Bach composalikes used this approach.

------
jarcane
The results are actually pretty impressive, but the player seems to be broken
for me; I have had to manually download everything.

------
BetaCygni
It sounds like me playing the piano. You might be fooled for a moment but it's
definitely not music.

